# Information on RMS Orbita



## QED73 (May 2, 2009)

Forgive me for I am a land bound beginner!

I have searched (perhaps I am doing it incorrectly) but I would like to track down the above named ship as well. From Mac's records it was home ported at Liverpool ,GRT of 15495 .She belonged to the PSNC and at various times called at La Pallice,Vigo,Corunna Bermuda, Cuba, Panama,Valparaiso and Antofagasta.

One of my records indicates that he has paid off in Liverpool 24May 1937 with a VG rating on ability and conduct.

Cheers,
Adrian

PS This site is bloody addictive ! lol


----------



## ian d.cameron (Jul 3, 2005)

Hello again Adrian
There are photos of her in the gallery and on photoship, just click the arrow on photoship for more photos.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/search.php?searchid=327519
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships O/slides/Orbita-01.html
1937 May 24 Liverpool: SS Orbita Official Number: 137467
(Pacific Steam Navigation Company Ltd)
Travelling from San Antonio to Liverpool.
Embarking at Liverpool, Valparaiso, Antofagasta, Arica, Mollendo, Balboa, Cristóbal, Kingston, Havana, Nassau, Bermuda and La Pallice.


----------



## KenLin39 (Apr 30, 2005)

Hi Adrian. Link to Orbita details below. Ken.

http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/174929


----------

